# Enclosed Parking Garage



## Mech (Apr 15, 2016)

2009 IMC

I am interpreting section 404.2 to say that an enclosed parking garage must have continuous ventilation, 24/7, at a rate of 0.05 cfm / sf and must be capable of increasing to 0.75 cfm / sf.  Is this correct?

Is section 404.3 requiring positive pressure in the restrooms to keep any parking garage fumes out?  I do not want to go nuts on this, but I want it to be correct.

Thanks!

*SECTION 404 ENCLOSED PARKING GARAGES* 

*404.1 Enclosed parking garages. *Mechanical ventilation systems for enclosed parking garages shall be permitted to operate intermittently where the system is arranged to operate automatically upon detection of vehicle operation or the presence of occupants by _approved _automatic detection devices. 

*404.2 Minimum ventilation. *Automatic operation of the system shall not reduce the ventilation airflow rate below 0.05 cfm per square foot (0.00025 m3/s ∙ m2) of the floor area and the system shall be capable of producing a ventilation airflow rate of 0.75 cfm per square foot (0.0038 m3/s ∙ m2) of floor area. 

*404.3 Occupied spaces accessory to public garages. *Connecting offices, waiting rooms, ticket booths and similar uses that are accessory to a public garage shall be maintained at a positive pressure and shall be provided with ventilation in accordance with Section 403.3.


----------



## north star (Apr 15, 2016)

*& & & & &*

Mech,

*1st Question:*  Yes, IMO you are interpreting that section correctly !

*2nd Question:*  Restrooms are not Occupiable Spaces !.........From the `12 IBC,

Ch. 2 - Definitions:

*OCCUPIABLE SPACE:*   "A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy

in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or

in which occupants are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with means of

egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code."

*& & & & &*


----------



## Mech (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks north star,

The contractor adjusted his plan to provide the minimum 0.05 cfm /sf at all times; no fuss, questions, or complaints!


----------

